# Cutting fire bricks to fit YOUR wood burning stove.............



## skyskier (Oct 6, 2013)

What do you guy's use ? I was at the brickyard last friday, the guy told me he uses a skill saw with somekind of "diamond type blade  looked like an "abrasive" type saw blade, 7 1/4 inch. I've got a 10 inch chopsaw, figure if the 7 1/4 was $28, a 10 inch blade is gonna run $50 ?  I'm only gonna need to cut 6, maybe 8 bricks.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 6, 2013)

I use my tile-cutting wet saw...


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 6, 2013)

You may be able to rent the diamond blade. Or use a masonry cutting carborundum blade.


----------



## DuckDog (Oct 6, 2013)

Angle grinder with a cutting blade will work.

The last one I cut I used a hack saw with a fresh blade.  I was really surprised how well that worked.


----------



## daleeper (Oct 7, 2013)

Those brick are not hard to cut.  I used an angle grinder, I don't remember how much it cost, but very little, did the job quickly enough for cutting 4 bricks.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 7, 2013)

Angle grinder for me.   I've also used a wet tile saw.  I bet you could use a sawzall if you wanted to.  

Matt


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 7, 2013)

+1 on the angle grinder. I bought a diamond blade for my angle grinder at ACE hardware for $15 or so, works good.


----------



## skyskier (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guy's ,.I ended up using the angle grinder, two disc's did the job. Also, I went to the local brickyard/masonry supply yard over in Murrieta, 25  , 4 1/4 x 9 inch bricks, $1.33 each, I THINK I saw them, 6 to a box from Ace Hardware, $13.99...............................happy burning to all


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Wear a good dust mask and goggles!


----------



## dalt (Oct 9, 2013)

speaking of cutting, i got into an old fireplace in my home and was going to put the wood stove in to save some room in the living room.  Ran into some old steel or iron that was used to go around the fireplace (guess for added protection) its rusted and needs removed to be able to line my flue with the stove.  What would one use to cut this?  grinder or saw?  blade options would be helpful!


----------



## BobUrban (Oct 9, 2013)

Dalt - post pics if possible but from the limited description I would think an angle grinder with a cut off wheel is your best choice.  Angle grinder in the iron shop is the "Do All" tool and makes short work of lots of things!!

Note:  There will be sparks and toxic dust so a mask, goggles and floor protection is something to consider.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 9, 2013)

i keep a small brick sized miter box in the van and a skill saw w/diamond masonry blade
the miter box really helps with getting a clean cut


----------



## dalt (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for info bob i'll try this out.  I need a digital camera to get some pics! trail cam is about all i have! haha


----------

